# Bacon-Potato Frittata



## mish (May 24, 2005)

*Bacon-Potato Frittata*
4-6 servings

4 slices bacon, cut into 1/2-inch pieces 
12 oz. Potatoes (2 medium), cut into 1/4-inch slices (about 2 cups) 
6 eggs, slightly beaten 
1/4 cup milk 
1/2 tsp. ground black pepper 
1/4 tsp. salt 
1 1/2 cups grated Parmesan cheese (6 oz.) 
1/2 cup thinly sliced green onion 
2 Tbsp. snipped fresh basil or 2 tsp. dried basil, crushed 
Salsa and/or dairy sour cream (optional) 

In large nonstick skillet, cook bacon over medium heat until crisp. Drain bacon, reserving 2 tablespoons drippings in skillet. Add potato to reserved drippings. Cover and cook for 12 to 15 minutes or until tender and lightly browned, turning potato occasionally. (If potato browns too quickly, reduce heat to medium-low.)

Meanwhile, in medium bowl, combine eggs, milk, pepper, and salt. Stir in Parmesan cheese, green onion, and basil; set aside.

Spread potato in even layer in skillet; sprinkle with bacon. Pour in egg mixture. Cover and cook over medium-low heat for 15 to 20 minutes or just until surface of egg is set. (If necessary, reduce heat to low to allow center to cook through without overcooking edge.)

Loosen edge of frittata; carefully invert onto serving plate. Cut into wedges. If desired, serve with salsa and /or sour cream.


----------



## middie (May 24, 2005)

oh mish this sounds sooooooo good thank you for posting it !!
*copy paste*


----------



## mish (May 24, 2005)

Thank you, Middie.

I rarely eat eggs, but this one came out great. Hope you enjoy.  

http://img181.imageshack.us/img181/4012/frittataka7.jpg


----------



## middie (May 24, 2005)

wow !!!  looks even better than it sounds !!! thank you much mish !!!


----------



## jpmcgrew (May 31, 2005)

Cant wait to try it.


----------



## lyndalou (Jun 1, 2005)

Great recipe,Mish. I'm making it this weekend. Thanks


----------



## amber (Jun 19, 2005)

Thanks Mish, I'm making it today for our breakfast.


----------



## amber (Jun 19, 2005)

Just wanted to report back to you Mish about the frittata.  It was absolutely awesome!!!  I made this morning for fathers day and my husband loved it.  The only thing I did differently was to add red pepper flakes.  I highly recommend this recipe to everyone.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jun 19, 2005)

This sounds EGGselent!!!! Im going out to get the bacon later today. Im making this sucker!!!


----------



## mish (Jun 19, 2005)

Thanks, Amber. So glad you & yours enjoyed the dish. Always like to know when folks give it a try.  

DS, thanks for the chuckle. Hope you enjoy the "sucker" too.


----------

